

GameTales: Axe Attack - aycangulez
http://planetromero.com/2010/01/gametales-axe-attack

======
uberalex
Perfect legendary anecdote.

What sort of customisation do you do to an axe to make it cost $5,000?

~~~
NathanKP
I can't find any more info on either the axe or the incident, despite the fact
that the incident was apparently reported on by magazines.

